# Spit = köp/pök



## franknagy

Hi,

This pair of words is another good example of exchaged consonants ["hangátvetés" as somebody has explained it to me in another thread].
They mean the same but they are used differently in some fine meanings.
Do you agree with the table below?



Situations
Köp
Pök
Example
If somebody is ill.
Yes
No
A végét járja, hiszen már vért köp.
If somebody wants to insult a hated person.
Yes
No
Szembeköpte az ellenőrt.
To express disdain.
No
Yes
Pökött egyet a porba.
Ritual start of a work, using a tool having a wooden handle.
Yes
Yes
A markába köpött/pökött.


----------



## Olivier0

_Köp_ is the modern word, I think it can be used in all context and also has more derived meanings, like "quickly give out", "betray accomplices".
-- Olivier


----------



## francisgranada

I agree with Olivier0 and I probably wouldn't use _pökni _in any situation today.


----------



## Zsanna

_Pök_ exists according to the Értelmező Szótár and it is marked as the "népies" form of köp. 

I only read it in Romhányi's poem, A pék pókja, about the spider and there it was used in a humorous, euphemistic style in my opinion. 

"Félt a péppel pepecselő pék,/hogy odapök/a pók/illetve a liszttel/hintett púpos pépre tisztel."

Never heard it in normal, everyday conversation, though.


----------



## franknagy

I cannot compete with "the rhyme vomiting" rímhányó Romhányi but I add two more example for the both forms".

The old trams had tables hanging from the ceiling: "Köpködni tilos."
Somebody was inspired and wrote the following verse:
_"Budapesti villamos, padlóra *köp*ni tilos, 
én ezen csak röhögök és a plafonra köpök."_

The sea serpent word monster created for the _locomotive _in the time of the language renewal:
_"távlöködészeti füst*pök*ödönc"_.
Much longer than the _"mozdony"_ but its 3 dactyles clatter:
- U U | - U U | - U U | - U U | -.


----------

